# benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€



## BommelB (5. September 2012)

*benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

Hallo,
ich benötige einen relativ leistungsstarken Allround-PC für Gaming, Office, in 1 Jahr Quelle für 5.1-System (ca 1000€ eingeplant) etc., evtl. CAD.
Mein Budget liegt bei etwa 1000€, wenn unbedingt nötig bis zu 1100€.
Maus, Tastatur, Boxen und Bildschirm (1080p) besitze ich bereits.
Da ein kompletter (kaputter) 3 Jahre alter PC hier steht, könnte er komplett ausgeschlachtet werden. Die Fehlersuche + Reperatur würden ca so viel kosten, wie der PC gekostet hat.
Der PC sollte komplett zusammengebaut etc. hier ankommen.
Er soll in ein paar Jahren auch übertaktet werden, falls er nichtmehr genug Leistung bringt. Falss mir dazu geraten wird, auch sofort.
Ich würde gerne nen PC-Konfigurator wie z.B. hardwareversand.de verwenden, da ich alle Komponenten einzeln auswählen kann, allerdings ist gegen gute Komplett-PCs auch nichts einzuwenden. Betriebssystem wird wahrscheinlich das Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit, oder gibts etwas sinnvolleres?
Ich hab mal ein paar Komponenten zusammengestellt. Ich hab einen Screenshot davon gemacht. Es wär so ungefähr meine Wunschausstattung (Bild als Anhang). Als Caseoptionen stünden noch INWin Maelstrom, Thermaltake Commander MS-I USB 3.0, Aerocool BX-500, Bitfenix Colossus green window, leider gibt es bei hardwareversand weder den A+ CS-777, noch den Aerocool XPredator, die mir auch sehr gut gefallen haben. Optisch finde ich den Maelstrom, Colossus und XPredator am ansprechendsten. Aber ich bin auch jederzeit für andere Vorschläge offen. 
Gezockt werden meistens recht neue Games, die graphisch anspruchsvoll sind (auf dem kaptten mussten die meisten Spiele auf absolutes Minimum geschraubt werden oder konnten garnicht gespielt werden, was wahrscheinlich an der Radeon HD 4350 lag)
Wichtig ist vor Allem, dass mir gesagt wird, welche Komponenten meiner Auswahl absolut Müll sind, bzw, bei was ich für den gleichen Preis Besseres, oder für weniger Geld, Gleichgutes bekomme. Alles was ok ist, muss ja nicht noch unnötig ausdiskutiert werden. Außerdem sollte darauf geachtet werden, ob die ausgesuchten Teile verhältnismäßig sind, harmonieren und auch generell überhaupt kompatibel sind.
[EDIT] statt der hd radeon 7870 von Gigabyte, die von Sapphire, die ist 20 euro billiger und auch die ghz edition, prozessor will ich übrigens keinen intel, weil Preis/Leistung bei AMD 1000mal besser ist und n Cardreader für 4€ reicht ja.

Danke schon mal im Vorraus, falls ihr noch was wissen wollt, einfach fragen
Bommel


----------



## Thallassa (5. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

Hast du vor zu übertakten?
Würde derzeit einfach nicht zu AMD greifen, Intel hat zum gleichen Preis wesentlich mehr Leistung.

Mit OC:
Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ASRock Z77 Pro4, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Thermalright HR-02 Macho (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/2011/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ohne OC:
Intel Core i5-3450, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed (BX80637I53450) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP, H77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
optional: EKL Alpenföhn Sella (Sockel 775/1155/1156/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (84000000053) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Beim Netzteil sind 700 Watt vollkommen übertrieben
Da lieber be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Rest ist O.K., vielleicht eine SSD dazu?
Beim Gehäuse kann ich dir nicht groß helfen, ich finde alle, die du genannt hast potthösslich. Von Ausstattungs/ Kühlungswegen am ehesten noch das Bitfenix Colossus, wenn es dir den Mehrpreis wert ist.


----------



## Threshold (5. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

Kauf dir einen i5 3570k plus Z77 Board. Der Intel ist im Mittel rund 30% schneller als der AMD. In Games sogar 50% schneller.
Ein 700 Watt Netzteil brauchst du nicht. Das Straight E9 CM480 reicht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

Deine Wahl ist für Gaming nicht so prickelnd und Stellenweise übertrieben. Hier mal ein 1. Vorschlag


----------



## BommelB (5. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, sollte ein prozesser mit doppelt so viel kernen in der theorie doppelt so viel leisten können? das z77 ist genehmigt glaub ich, das kleinere be quiet netzteil auch, aber 400€ für ne graka ist viel zu heftig, dafür bekomm ich ne 7970 ^^ und was ist der unterschied zwischen den 2 g.skill rams?


----------



## Threshold (5. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

Der ist nur dann doppelt so schnell wenn das Programm auch wirklich alle Kerne voll auslastet und eben auch die Kerne die dazu kommen. Sonst natürlich nicht.
Das Dilemma bei AMD ist dass die Pro Takt Leistung des Bulldozers geringer ist als die des Phenom.
Gegen den Intel sieht er da kein Land. Daher reichen die 8 Kerne des Bulldozer nur dann um an den i5 3570k heranzukommen wenn sie alle voll ausgelastet werden. Das ist aber bei keinem Spiel der Fall.


----------



## Colonia (5. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

Also ein PC mit doppelt so vielen Kernen ist nicht gleich doppelt so schnell. Die meisten Spiele z.B unterstützen gerade mal 4 Kerne. Manche auch mehr, aber das ist eher die Ausnahme. Du wirst mit dem i5 alle aktuellen Spiele und kommenden Spiele in den nächsten Jahren gut fahren können. Wenn du dann noch die vom Doc empfohlene GTX 670 nimmst, steht dem Spaß kein Hindernis im Weg


----------



## Thallassa (5. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*



BommelB schrieb:


> 400€ für ne graka ist viel zu heftig, dafür bekomm ich ne 7970



Die langsamer wäre, als eine GTX670
Wenn dir das Geld zu schade ist, darfst du ruhig zu HD7870 oder HD7950 greifen - musst ja nicht gleich die kompletten 1000€ verballern, hier wird dir nur gezeigt, wie du das "sinnvoll" machst.


----------



## Threshold (5. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*



Thallassa schrieb:


> Die langsamer wäre, als eine GTX670


 
Das ist aber Ansichtssache. Die GTX 670 und die AMD 7970 sind meistens gleich auf. Die 7970 GHz Edition ist schneller als die GTX 680.


----------



## BommelB (5. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

dh. ihr meint alle ne extreme graka und n 4kern reichen, aber reicht dann nicht n phenom?, mich stört wirklich noch die graka, reicht nicht die 7870 oder 7950?


----------



## Threshold (5. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*



BommelB schrieb:


> dh. ihr meint alle ne extreme graka und n 4kern reichen, aber reicht dann nicht n phenom?, mich stört wirklich noch die graka, reicht nicht die 7870 oder 7950?


 
Ob dir die 7950 reicht musst du selbst wissen.
Der i5 ist nun mal schneller als der AMD. Das kannst du drehen und wenden wie du willst.
Mit Intel fährst du aktuell einfach besser.


----------



## BommelB (5. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

ok, dh intel, ok zur graka, ne 7870 reicht doch, um battlefield auf den höchsten einstellungen bei 1080p zu spielen, oder? (nur als bsp, weil bf so anspruchsvoll ist) der pc sollte halt jedes spiel in den nächsten jahren packen, die grafikkarte auch, solang es aber 1080 in einer angenehmen qualität bleibt, reicht mir das


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

Hier mal was ähnliches nur etwas günstiger


----------



## Trolli91 (5. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*



BommelB schrieb:


> ok, dh intel, ok zur graka, ne 7870 reicht doch, um battlefield auf den höchsten einstellungen bei 1080p zu spielen, oder? (nur als bsp, weil bf so anspruchsvoll ist) der pc sollte halt jedes spiel in den nächsten jahren packen, die grafikkarte auch, solang es aber 1080 in einer angenehmen qualität bleibt, reicht mir das


 
Radeon HD 7870 GHz-Edition und HD 7850 im Test: Schnell und sparsam dank 28 nm? - Alle Spiele-Benchmarks & synthetische Tests


----------



## BommelB (5. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

XFX BLACK DD RADEON 7970 1000M 3GB wär ne (teure) option Gigabyte Radeon HD 7950, 3GB wär so mein favorit welche mid und fulltower könnt ihr mir empfehlen und warum? übrigens danke für euer wahnsinniges engagement


----------



## Softy (5. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

Gehäuse könntest Du Dir mal diese hier anschauen: BitFenix Shinobi USB 3.0 oder Sharkoon T28 blau, rot oder grün oder Zalman Z9 Plus schwarz oder  Fractal Design Arc oder  Cooler Master CM Storm Enforcer mit Sichtfenster oder  CoolerMaster 690 II Advanced USB 3.0 oder Cooler Master HAF XM


----------



## BommelB (5. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

bitfenix und fractal fand ich am besten vom design her, welche sind von der lüftung her und qualitativ die besten?, mit bitfenix cardreader, windows 7 und fertig zsmgebaut sind wir bei 1030€ könnte ich bei z.b. bei hardwareversand anfragen, ob sie für mich z.b. extra nen xpredator oder so bestellen und die teile dort rein zimmern könnten? oder ist das ein ding der unmöglichkeit oder lassen sie sich das kräftig bezahlen?


----------



## Softy (5. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

Eins hab ich noch, ein sehr gutes und schlichtes Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R4


----------



## Jeanboy (5. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

Auch noch 2 schicke: Produktvergleich Corsair Carbide Series 500R schwarz (CC9011012-WW), Corsair Carbide Series 500R weiß (CC9011013-WW) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## BommelB (5. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

der corsair ist ja genial von den lüftermöglichkeiten her, hat der schwarze auch staubfilter? steht nur beim weißen dabei, übrigens bin ich eher so der fan von led fans, led schläuche, fenster und agressivem design , liegt wohl ein wenig an meinem alter...


----------



## Rosigatton (5. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

Das Fenster vom R3 oder R4 passt auch auf´s Fractal Arc. Absolut geiles Gehäuse, Lüftermöglichkeiten bis zum erbrechen. Das mit Fenster und LEDs  .

Will mir zwar das Fractal Define R4 mit Fenster (Define R4 Black Pearl - Window - Fractal Design) kaufen, aber das Corsair Obsidian 650D muss ich noch einwerfen . 

Corsair Obsidian 650D Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Hardware,

Graka bin ich für die Gigabyte 7950. Sehr nah bei der Asus und ich bin Gigabyte Fan  .

Aggressives Design ist okay, hol Dir nur nicht nen Plastikbomber. Das Corsair Vengeance gibt´s im Military Look (Nato-Oliv, Gunmetal) und ist dem 650D sehr ähnlich.


----------



## Jeanboy (5. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*



BommelB schrieb:


> der corsair ist ja genial von den lüftermöglichkeiten her, hat der schwarze auch staubfilter? steht nur beim weißen dabei, übrigens bin ich eher so der fan von led fans, led schläuche, fenster und agressivem design , liegt wohl ein wenig an meinem alter...


 
Kann man alles noch nachrüsten  Der hat auch Staubfilter... Sind baugleich


----------



## facehugger (5. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

Hier nochmal was zur Leistung von aktuellen CPU`s:


Test: Intel
damit du nicht denkst, wir wollen dir einen Bären aufbinden... Bei der Graka würde ich ebenfalls zur "goldenen Mitte", der 7950 greifen. Diese ist ab Werk übertaktet:


Sapphire Radeon HD 7950 OC 950M, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort, full retail (11196-10-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
besitzt eine sehr gute Kühlung und kommt fast an eine 7970 heran

Gruß


----------



## BommelB (5. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

ich glaub der arc gefällt mir am besten, kann ich irgendwie bei der bestellung anmerken, dass die das fenster vom r3/r4 einbauen sollen und an allen möglichkeiten blaue led fans für ca 10€ pro stück kathuden und/oder led-ketten anbringen sollen? allerdings befürchte ich, sind wir dann etwas über dem angestrebten preis ^^


----------



## Rosigatton (5. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

Einfach mit dem Händler reden. Caseking macht viel Custom-Shop. Die Fenster erscheinen in ein paar Tagen. Würde an deiner Stelle mal hier anfragen : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/84427-ms-sven.html

Oder bei Caseking . Glaube nicht, das das viel teurer wird . Hardwareversand baut auch günstig zusammen. Und in die Liste gucken : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen.html 

So sieht´s mit Fenster aus : Window Side Panel Arc Midi - Fractal Design .


----------



## BommelB (5. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

die 50 mhz kann ich übrigens übertakten kann ich auch selber ^^ ohh ich hab kathuden geschreiben


----------



## Rosigatton (5. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

Jep. Für die Graka gibt´s : MSI Afterburner


----------



## BommelB (5. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

das window ist schön, mich stört nur, dass es da keine möglichkeit für fans gibt, aber der tower mit standartlüftung und ohne fenster wird erstmal reichen, oder wird wird beim oc die volle anzahl an fans benötigt? wie siehts eigentlich mit dem asrock bios und oc aus? ist des gut und einfach? übrigens ist kein "bastler" in meiner nähe ^^


----------



## Softy (5. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

Für starkes Übertakten sind 3-4 Lüfter empfehlenswert und ausreichend.

Ich finde das Asrock UEFI übersichtlich und das Übertakten geht recht einfach und gut. Einziger Nachteil ist, dass bei vielen Asrock Boards die Spannungswandler recht heiß werden. Da kannst Du Spiegeleier drauf braten


----------



## Rosigatton (5. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

Ein Luffi in der Seite ist eh nicht so prickelnd. Und bei OC wird nicht die volle Anzahl der Fans benötigt. Auch beim übertakten reicht normal : 1 x vorne rein und 1 x hinten raus. Maximal 2 x vorne rein, 1 x hinten und 1 x (hinten)oben raus. Viele Lüfter bedeuten nicht immer viel kälter. Ein gutes Gehäuse (welches das Arc zweifelsfrei ist ) mit nem gesunden Airflow, dann passt das.

@ Softy

Deswegen empfehle ich Gigabyte Mainboards . Ist bei den Asrocks aber auch nur bei der 7er Reihe und bis zum Extreme 4. Danach soll´s besser sein.


----------



## BommelB (5. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

wie kann ich das verhindern? so ne halterung für fans ans mobo klemmen und auf die spannungswandler zielen?  reicht eigentlich der eine fan vom macho? kann man auf 2 fans "erweitern"?


----------



## Softy (5. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

Ein 2. Lüfter am Macho bringt nur ein paar °C Temperaturunterschied, so nah am Limit sollte die CPU eh nicht (auf Dauer ) betrieben werden.

Gegen die heißen Spawa's kannst Du nix machen, außer ein anderes Board zu kaufen 

@Rosi
Aus eigener Erfahrung weiß ich, dass das auch auf die 6er Serie zutrifft


----------



## Rosigatton (5. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

Kauf Dir ein Gigabyte GA-Z77-D3H Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail 

Nicht großartig teurer als ein Pro3/4 

@ Softy

Gut zu wissen. Danke . Ich kauf mir eh nen Gigabyte Board


----------



## BommelB (5. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

anderes board.... GENIE!!!, ne, mal im ernst, welche alternativen hab ich zum asrock? ich will ja keinen wasserkocher kaufen


----------



## Softy (5. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Kauf Dir ein Gigabyte GA-Z77-D3H Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail



Das sieht ja zum davonlaufen aus  

Das hier würde ich nehmen: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wobei das mit den Spawa's ja nicht dramatisch ist, ich wollte es nur mal erwähnen.


----------



## BommelB (5. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

die gigabyte ist 20€ teurer, gibts da nicht gleichteure alternativen? ^^


----------



## Softy (5. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

Um welches Board geht es überhaupt?


----------



## BommelB (5. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
und das asrock z77 pro 4


----------



## Softy (5. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

Hm, dann könntest Du Dir noch das hier anschauen: MSI Z77A-G45, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (7752-010R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Aber das Asrock Z77 Pro4 kannst Du auch völlig bedenkenlos nehmen.


----------



## Rosigatton (5. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

Wie Softy schon meinte, und da ist der nicht der Einzige : Das mit den Spawas ist nicht so dramatisch, wie ich tue. Bin auch ein bißchen Gigabyte Fanboy. Greif beruhigt zum Z77 Pro4 oder 3.

@ Softy

Fängst schon an wie Thresh. Ihr beiden habt mich soweit, das ich mir das Z77X D3H kaufe, auch wenn´s ohne X reichen würde . Sieht ja auch besser aus .


----------



## BommelB (5. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

was sind eig die unterschiede zw msi 43 und 45 oder pro 3 und pro 4? gigabytefans (Rosigatton)dürfen auch für gigabyte sprechen


----------



## Adi1 (5. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

Wer nicht jeden Tag in sein Case reinschaut, der kann bedenkenlos das Z77-D3H nehmen.


----------



## BommelB (5. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

da soll ein WINDOW dran, der tower wird auch auf den tisch gestellt


----------



## Rosigatton (5. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

In dieser "unteren" Preisklasse können Softy undThresh eigentlich gar nicht mitreden . Die Hersteller tun sich da alle nicht viel. P/L mäßig ist Asrock vorne. Mit nem Board bis 130,-/150,- Euro
machst Du praktisch mit keinem Hersteller was verkehrt. Die teuren Sachen sind eh für echte Freaks  .

Such Dir eins aus. Wenn das Schei...benkleister ist, wird Dir das hier direkt mitgeteilt .

Gigabyte Z77X D3H! Im Angebot bei MF. Mal anschauen .


----------



## BommelB (5. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

mein favorit wär pro 3, aber was ist der unterschied zu pro 4?


----------



## Rosigatton (5. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

Soweit ich weiss, minimal weniger USB-Anschlüsse . Wurscht! Guck was Du an Anschlüssen brauchst . 

Produktvergleich ASRock Z77 Pro3, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3), ASRock Z77 Pro4, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## BommelB (5. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

hehe, aber wo kann ich all meine lüfter anschließen? direkt ans netzteil? die können von mir aus auch immer auf 100% laufen


----------



## Rosigatton (5. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

Wieviele Luffis brauchst Du ? Den CPU-Kühlerlüfter übers Board is ja mal klar. Die anderen entweder über Adapter ans Board (Pro Anschluss = 2 Lüfter), oder 2 ans Board und die anderen 2 ans Netzteil. Dann kannst Du immer noch entscheiden, ob die auf 12, 7 oder 5 Volt laufen sollen .


----------



## Softy (5. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

Oder Du gönnst Dir eine Lüftersteuerung: Scythe Kaze Master Ace schwarz, 5.25" Lüftersteuerung (KM02-BK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## BommelB (5. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

ich schließ alle ans netzteil an,7 fans a 12V  übrigens sind wir grad bei hardwareversand mit 1055€ am start mal gucken wos noch günstiger geht


----------



## Rosigatton (5. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

7 Fans sind  .


----------



## BommelB (5. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

ohne fenster wären es 8, auf der graka sind 3 und am cpukühler hängt auch noch n fan


----------



## Rosigatton (5. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

Die Graka bekommt separat ihren Saft (inkl. Luffis), genau wie der CPU-Lüfter. Bleiben noch 4 für´s Gehäuse, welche Du entweder (2 auf 1 Anschluss) ans Board anschliesst, oder direkt ans NT, oder an eine Lüftersteuerung. Etliche Möglichkeiten .

Für die Graka und deren Lüfter : http://www.msi-afterburner.de/


----------



## BommelB (5. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

trololololol, die wollen mir den lüfter nicht dranmontieren, da er zu fett ist und beim transport abreisen könnt, ist es beim arc einfach, einen cpu-kühler nachträglich zu montieren? was haltet ihr eigentlich von so geilen teilen wie dem thermaltake spinq vt und cooler master v8? oder soll ich ne cpu-wakü wie die thermaltake bogwater a80 oder antec h20 620 dranmachen lassen?


----------



## Softy (5. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*



BommelB schrieb:


> trololololol, die wollen mir den lüfter nicht dranmontieren, da er zu fett ist und beim transport abreisen könnt, ist es beim arc einfach, einen cpu-kühler nachträglich zu montieren?



alternate.de und mindfactory.de verbauen schwerere CPU-Kühler.



BommelB schrieb:


> was  haltet ihr eigentlich von so geilen teilen wie dem thermaltake spinq vt  und cooler master v8? oder soll ich ne cpu-wakü wie die thermaltake  bogwater a80 oder antec h20 620 dranmachen lassen?



Die taugen alle nix bzw. wenn sie gut kühlen sind die recht laut. Wenn Du einen geilen Kühler willst --> EKL Alpenföhn K2

Oder vielleicht gefällt Dir sowas hier: Zalman CNPS9900 MAX  Kühlt gut, ist etwas lauter und Nachteil ist, dass der Lüfter nicht austauschbar ist. Schönheit hat halt ihren Preis


----------



## BommelB (5. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

die koosten aber bei gleicher ausstattung ca 100€ mehr, normal kann ich den doch noch dranmontieren, indem ich beide seitenteile vom pc abmontier, oder muss ich nichtmal an die rückseite vom mobo kommen, um den kühler zu montieren? die anderen waren nur wegen dem design und wakü, weil sie die verbauen würden


----------



## Softy (5. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

Von welchem Laden redest Du denn? 

Die schwereren CPU-Kühler werden alle mit einer Backplate mit dem Mainboard verschraubt, so dass das Gehäuse eine entsprechende Aussparung im Mainboard Tray haben muss. Beim Fractal Arc sollte es da aber keine Probleme geben.

Wenn Du Dir zutraust, einen dicken CPU-Kühler zu montieren, kannst Du die Kiste aber doch auch gleich ganz alleine zusammenschustern.


----------



## BommelB (5. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

ich denk, es wird nicht so schwer sein, mit vier händen eine backplate und einen kühlturm festzuhalten und ein paar schreuben festzuziehen, oder unterschätz ich das? ich hab aber grad keine zeit und bald auch keine nerven mehr dafür, den pc selbstzusammenzubauen, außerdem hab ich ja dann einen ansprechpartner, falls der pc nicht mehr funktioniert, im moment schätz ich mich so ein, dass ich den schrottpc, der bei mir steht, komplett außeinander und evtl sogar wieder komplett zusammengebaut krieg  ne grafikkarte, ram ein/ausbauen und 1 oder 2 stecker aus- und wieder einstecken krieg ich gebacken, vor allem wenn in ner anleitung steht, wo ich was anschließen muss, also die einfachen sachen bekomm ich schon hin, aber bei komplizierten sachen bin ich mir immer unsicher, ansonsten kann ich einen fachmann fragen, ob er 5 min für die montage zeit hat, oder? prolimatech megahalems würd der überhaupt ins gehäuse passen? den gibts auch in schwarz


----------



## Softy (5. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

Ja, ins Fractal Design Arc passt der Megahalems locker rein 

Wie sieht denn die aktuelle Zusammenstellung aus?


----------



## facehugger (5. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*



Softy schrieb:


> Wie sieht denn die aktuelle Zusammenstellung aus?


Für`s Feintuning...

Gruß


----------



## Softy (5. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*



facehugger schrieb:


> Für`s Feintuning...



Nö, für den letzten Schliff


----------



## BommelB (5. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

aber der prolimatech black ist zu teuer die standartversion gibt es glaub ich unter 40€, aber ich find sie grad nicht


----------



## Softy (5. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

HDD wäre diese etwas günstiger und genauso schnell: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Seagate Barracuda Spinpoint HD103SJ 1TB SATA II


Die Ripjaws dürften ganz knapp unter den Macho passen, sicherheitshalber würde ich aber diesen RAM hier nehmen: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz PC3-12800U CL9

Rest sieht sehr gut aus


----------



## facehugger (5. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

Muss es der Megahalems sein? Nimm alternativ doch den Macho oder den Alpenföhn Brocken... Den Macho gibt es auch in klein:

Thermalright HR-02 Macho 120 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/2011/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

och, ist der süüüüüß

Gruß


----------



## BommelB (5. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

wird ja immer besser , ich find aber kein video zur montage vom macho, ich würd auch den prolli nehmen, wenn ich ihn für ca 40€ bekommen würd, find ihn aber nur für über 50€, für heut geh ich dann mal, muss früh raus, allerdings steh ich ab morgen um 10 wieder zur verfügung, ich verneige mich vor diesem forum und bedanke mich schon mal für die perfekte beratung innerhalb von 24h, das hifi-forum hat so ne beratung nichtmal in 2 wochen geschafft, also danke, gute nacht und bis morgen


----------



## Softy (5. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*



BommelB schrieb:


> ich find aber kein video zur montage vom macho






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fbc-PSXDa20

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Noch ein Tipp zu hardwareversand.de: Den Konfigurator kannst Du weglassen, einfach alles in den Warenkorb schmeißen und dann den http://www2.hardwareversand.de/Service/746/Rechner+-+Zusammenbau.article dazu legen.

Und noch ein Tipp: Wenn Du die einzelnen Artikel über geizhals.at/de aufrufst, anstatt die Sachen auf der Homepage zusammenzusuchen, kann man oft noch ein paar € sparen.


----------



## Rosigatton (5. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

Hier wird Dir geholfen . Den Macho bekommst Du auch eingebaut, keine Angst .

Edit :

Wat sach ich. Ruckzuck Softy Video Macho .

Jep. Der Tip mit "über Geizhals" die Teile suchen ist voll korrekt. Da ist K&M fast so günstig wie Mindfactory, was bedeutet, das ich alles vor Ort abholen werde .


----------



## BommelB (6. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

Den Tipp "über Geizhals" versteh ich nicht ganz. Ich will ja einen komplett zusammengebauten PC. Oeder war das nur ein allgemeiner Tipp, falls ich irgendetwas in Sachen PC benötige?


----------



## Jeanboy (6. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*



BommelB schrieb:


> Den Tipp "über Geizhals" versteh ich nicht ganz. Ich will ja einen komplett zusammengebauten PC. Oeder war das nur ein allgemeiner Tipp, falls ich irgendetwas in Sachen PC benötige?


 
Wenn du über Geizhals deine Komponenten bei Hardwareversand raussuchst, bekommst du immer paar Cent/Euro Rabatt dazu..

(Sieht man auch immer im Link, da steht "Geizhals" auf der HWV Seite)

Und das Zusammenbauen legst du auch einfach in den Warenkorb (http://www1.hardwareversand.de/Service/746/Rechner+-+Zusammenbau.article) und gut ist


----------



## BommelB (6. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

ich finde nue nen teureren cardreader, den ausgesuchten gibts anscheinend nicht auf geizhals


----------



## Rosigatton (6. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

Die Gigabyte GTX670 ist, über Geizhals gesucht, bei Hardwareversand über 20,- Euro billiger als direkt auf der Hardwareversandseite . So verhält es sich mit fast allen Teilen .

Was für einen Cardreader willst Du denn? Beim Cardreader wäre ich ja für "Outsourcing". Externer billiger USB Cardreader und gut ist.


----------



## BommelB (6. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

geht auch, ich wollt den internen logilink all in one für 3,80 oder so,wegen der ersparnis hab ich noch etwas hinzugefügt
http://geizhals.de/?cat=WL&merke=590721 die sollen mir die led-fans vorne und oben hinschrauben, die ohne led von fractal können sie an boden, nach hinten und an die seite basteln, die kathoden sind schonmal fürs window, jetzt brauch ich noch n anti-virus-programm (nicht norton, das nervt, weil es immer den key verliert...) und n cardreader, dann wärs fertig zum bestellen, oder? rentiert es sich, 35€ für ne windowsinstallation mit software und treibern zu zahlen? ich willdas nicht selber machen (stress)


----------



## Rosigatton (6. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

Ey, Win7 installieren ist doch mal Kindergeburtstag . Anti-Virus muss ich nochmal gucken, was die Kumpels vor ein paar Tagen empfohlen haben.

Avast.


----------



## soth (6. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

Rosi meint die free Version von avast


----------



## Rosigatton (6. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

Genau die meine ich .

Moin Soth, ich komme ja mit meinem Regenschirm klar, meinst Du, ich sollte Avast installen? Klar Freeware. Falschmeldungen über Trojaner etc. bin gewöhnt .


----------



## BommelB (6. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

also, welcher (billige, am besten interne, aber trotzdem funktionierende) cardreader ist geeignet? wo kann ich meinen wunschzettelzu hwv  hinzufügen? fehlt noch was? passt der rest? wo kann ich den leuten von hwv sagen, was sie mit den fans und den kathoden machen sollen? wo wann und für wieviel gibts das window? ENDSPURT LEUTE!!!!


----------



## Rosigatton (6. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

Von Hardwareversand kannst Du nur einzelne Links posten, oder nen Screenshot machen. Rufe da an und bequatsch das mit dem Gehäuse.

Cardreader : DeLock Card Reader MultiPanel 3,5 - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

3,5" (8,89cm) Revoltec Procyon 2.0 schwarz USB3.0 bulk - Hardware,


----------



## BommelB (6. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

ok, des mit fans am telefon, vor oder nach der bestellung? wenn ich das ganze über geizhals mach, muss ich also alles einzeln auswählen? der rest der fragen steht ja 2 posts weiter oben


----------



## Rosigatton (6. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

Du wählst über Geizhals den Link von HWV und packst den in den Warenkorb . Das die dir dein Case frisieren/modden sollen, würde ich vor der Bestellung klären. Ist doch wohl logisch .

Telefonisch oder per Mail. Bei Mail hast Du was schriftliches .


----------



## BommelB (6. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

ok, dann bleibt noch die windowfrage,die frage, ob ansonsten soweit alles passt und das thema virenprogramm, ist das alles abgearbeitet, wird bestellt (aber erst morgen )


----------



## Rosigatton (6. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

Windows 7 Home Premium 64 bit Reinstallations-DVD multilingual: Amazon.de: Software

Win7 von Chip.de oder so runterladen und installen und mit dem Key der DVD aktivieren. Dann hast Du nicht die Werbung vom Rückläufer auf dem PC .

Gegen Viren = Avast Free Version.


----------



## BommelB (6. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

entweder bin ich heut zu doof für alles, oderes übersteigt meine grenzen, wie soll ich win7 von chip ziehen, wenn ich kein betribssystem hab, über das ich ins inet komm? und was für werbung von was für nem rückläufer?


----------



## soth (6. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

Rosi mach ihm doch keine Angst, da steht dann mit "Pech" in der  Systemsteuerung halt Dell oder sonstwas, aber das war es auch.....

Wenn  dich das stört, ziehst du Windows auf einen Stick, machst den bootfähig  und installierst das dann vom USB stick aus. Bei Bedarf muss nur jemand  den entsprechenden Link posten oder ich den Artikel, bzw. die  Beschreibung suchen


----------



## Rosigatton (6. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

Du bist ja jetzt auch im Net. Könntest vom unteren Link schon mal Win7 saugen und brennen.

Windows 7 Home Premium (64 Bit) - Download - CHIP Online

Das sind Rückläufer von großen Firmen : http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B004BMPJZO/?tag=pcgh-21&ascsubtag=forum

Da ist dann häufig Dell oder HP Werbung mit auf der Installation. Deshalb installierst Du die Testversion von Chip.de und aktivierst die mit dem Key von der Amazon DVD.

Ganz einfach .


----------



## BommelB (6. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

ich kann aber auch ganz einfach die reinstallationscd reinschieben und windows ganz normal installieren, die werbung zeigts ja nur während der installation und stört eigentlich nicht, oder? was spricht für die "normale" variante und gegen eure? für eure spricht der preis


----------



## Softy (6. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

Ja, Du kannst natürlich auch die beiliegende DVD verwenden zum installieren. In den Systeminformationen könnte ggf. ein Dell Logo oder so sein, aber das stört ja nicht wirklich.

Für die normale Version spricht, dass es bei den Reinstallations-Versionen wohl in Einzelfällen zu Problemen mit der Produktaktivierung gekommen sein soll, also dass der Key auf der Blacklist von M$ stand


----------



## BommelB (6. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

ach was soll der geiz, 70€ und keine probleme, das passt schon, ansonsten wär dann alles komplett, jetzt gibts noch die windowfrage, zu verbessern gibts sonst nix, oder?


----------



## Softy (6. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

Weiß ich nicht, wie sieht denn die Zusammenstellung aus?


----------



## BommelB (6. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

Meine Wunschliste Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland da kommt noch die montage und der cardreader dazu, wie siehts eig mit garantieverlängerung, pickup-service, belastungstest und schutzbrief aus? alles unnötig, oder wegen oc und cpu-kühler selber dranschrauben notwendig?


----------



## Softy (6. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

Du musst die Wunschliste erst öffentlich einsehbar machen, sonst kannst nur Du die sehen  Wo willst Du bestellen?


----------



## BommelB (6. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

sry dass ich jez mal so assi bin, aber les den treat, da steht alles in xfacher ausführung, um den link kümmer ich mich aber, wie kann ich die öffentlich machen?


----------



## Softy (6. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

Ich scrolle nicht zurück 

Du musst auf "Wunschliste kopieren" gehen, und dann auf "öffentlich einsehbar machen". Den generierten Link kannst Du dann hier posten.


----------



## BommelB (6. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

Kopie von Meine Wunschliste 06.09.2012, 22:32 Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU + zusammenbauen + cardreader und wenns das mal zu kaufen gibt das window


----------



## Softy (6. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

Du brauchst den i5-3570*K* zum übertakten, sonst wird das nix.

HDD ist diese hier meist günstiger und genauso schnell: Seagate Barracuda EcoGreen F3 1000GB 7200rpm, SATA II (ST1000DM005/HD103SJ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Soviel Lüfter brauchst Du nicht, recht viel mehr als 4,5GHz sind für Ivy eh nicht alltagstauglich, 3-4 Lüfter reichen völlig aus. Mir wäre das zuviel LED-Scheiß, aber wenns Dir gefällt 

Statt Kaltlichtkathoden würde ich dann eher FlexLight's nehmen, die kannst Du z.B. entlang des Fensters oder so verlegen.

Rest passt


----------



## BommelB (6. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

was ist der vorteil ggüber kathoden, außer der platzersparnis und evtl stromsparen? ich finde die kathoden stylisch und die led-fans sehen halt auch geil aus ^^ ich dacht ich hab den K, aber war mein fail, was hat die green seagate für vorteile außer stromsparen? hat die au 6gb/s etc?


----------



## TexasLukas (6. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

I5-3570k
GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UD3H
Team Group DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1600 Kit
Antec KÜHLER H2O 920
AMD HD 7970
Corsair 500R
LEPA B850-MA
Samsung 830series 2,5" 128 GB


----------



## Softy (6. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*



BommelB schrieb:


> was ist der vorteil ggüber kathoden, außer der  platzersparnis und evtl stromsparen? ich finde die kathoden stylisch und  die led-fans sehen halt auch geil aus ^^ ich dacht ich hab den K, aber  war mein fail, was hat die green seagate für vorteile außer stromsparen?  hat die au 6gb/s etc?



Vorteil der FlexLights ist, dass Du die flexibler verlegen kannst. Wenn Dir die  Kaltlichtkathoden gefallen, kannst Du natürlich auch die nehmen, wobei die Flexlights weniger "weißlich", sondern das rot kräftiger leuchtet.

Die Seagate F3 ist mit 7200rpm genauso schnell wie die andere. Da kannst Du einfach die günstigere nehmen. Ob SATA2 oder SATA3 ist völlig Banane, denn HDD's erreichen gerade mal SATA1-Geschwindigkeit. Das mit dem SATA3  ist nur ein Marketing-Gag (bei HDD's).


----------



## BommelB (6. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

das mit dem kräftigen rot ist überzeugend, aber die gibts bei hwv nicht, gibts auch andere optionen, die ein kräftiges, warmes rot haben? die 20ct die die eco bei hwv ausmacht, sind egal
@texaslukas: wer soll das bezahlen?? der i5 ist klar, n mobo in der preisklasse ist laut den anderen übertrieben, genau wie ein 850w nt, der tower wwar in der engeren wahl, flog aber in der endrunde raus, ne ssd brauch ich eigentlich nicht, die wakü ist auch zu teuer, was ist der vorteil von team group ggüber corsair und gskill?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (7. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

Team Group würd ich nicht kaufen (schwankende Qualität), am besten Corsair Vengeance Low Profile oder G-Skill Ares.
Übrigens darfst du TexasLukas Konfig ignorieren, der spammt seit gestern nur noch Mist im Forum rum.


----------



## Threshold (7. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Übrigens darfst du TexasLukas Konfig ignorieren, der spammt seit gestern nur noch Mist im Forum rum.


 
Und dann noch ein Lepa B Netzteil das von Sirtec kommt und gerade mal 750 Watt Peak Leistung auf der 12 Volt Schiene hat.


----------



## BommelB (7. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

ok, ich hatte auch vor ihn zu ignorieren hab mal noch bei hwv angefragt wies mit cpu-kühler und der dadurch evtl verfallenden garantie, meinen lüfter- und kathodenwünschen und mit kabelverlegung auf der rechten towerseite hinter der wand, an der das mobo befestigt ist, aufgrund der bald zu kaufenden fensterwand, aussieht, weil ich keine kabelstränge kreuz und quer da drinhängen haben will ^^ hier der "orginaltext":
 
Sehr geehrtes hardwareversand-Team,


nach einigen Überlegungen habe ich die Wahl getroffen, bei ihnen einen PC zu kaufen. Allerdings habe ich noch ein paar Fragen, bevor ich bestelle.
Ich muss den ausgesuchten CPU-Kühler (Thermalright HR-02 Macho) selbst befestigen, da er beim Transport aufgrund seines hohen Gewichtes abreisen könnte und sie jenen deshalb nur unmontiert versenden. Darum frage ich mich, ob ich dann immer noch die 24 Monate Gewährleistung bekomme.
Außerdem würde ich mir gerne in meinem Gehäuse (Fractal Designs Arc Midi) 5 Enermax T.B.Apollish LED-fans vorne und oben und die bereits vorhandenen unten hinten und an der Seite verbauen lassen. Zusätzlich sollten 2 Kaltlichtkathoden angebracht werden. Kann dies von ihnen nach meinen Wünschen montiert werden? Zum Fractal Designs Arc Midi gibt es bald ein Seitenfenster, das ich gerne vorbestellen würde. Wegen dem Fenster sollten alle Kabel möglichst sauber und hinter der Wand, an der das Mainboard befestigt ist, verlegt werden, falls dies nicht standartmäßig geschieht. Meine letzte Frage wäre, wie ich die oben aufgelisteten Wünsche bei der Bestellung angeben sollte.


vielen Dank im Voraus freundliche Grüße


deine Mutter (nachträglich für Forum geändert )


----------



## GeForce-Lover (7. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

Ja, da wirst du wohl erstmal warten müssen...


----------



## BommelB (7. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

jaa, ich hab zeit, hab heut schon fast 800€ für ski bezahlt, die befriedigung durchs kaufen soll ja so lang wie möglich halten , darum bestell ich nächte woche


----------



## BommelB (7. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

alteeer schon beantwortet


----------



## Softy (7. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

Und, was schreiben die so Freitags um 20 Uhr?


----------



## BommelB (7. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

Sehr geehrter Herr Deine Mutter,

vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage.

Vorausgesetzt, es erfolgt eine fachgerechte Montage, bleibt die 24 monatige Herstellergarantie selbstverständlich erhalten.

Ihre Wünsche bezüglich des Einbaus von Komponenten können Sie während des Bestellvorgans im Bermerkunsfeld eintragen. Artikel, die ncht in unserem Onlineshop zur Auswahl stehen, können leider nicht bestellt werden.

Für weitere Fragen stehen wir Ihnen gerne zur Verfügung.

sry, aber als ichs eingefüt hab, wars übersichtlicher ^^



Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Ulrich Martin


ich hab übrigens bestellt xDD

Name:8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz PC3-12800U CL9Artikelnr.:HV20CO73DEVerfügbarkeit:sofort lieferbarMenge:1Einzelpreis:37,39 €Gesamtpreis:37,39 €Name:ArtikelmodifikationArtikelnr.:HVMODIDEVerfügbarkeit:sofort lieferbarMenge:1Einzelpreis:0,00 €Gesamtpreis:0,00 €Name:ASRock Z77 Pro3, Sockel 1155, ATXArtikelnr.:HV1133RPDEVerfügbarkeit:sofort lieferbarMenge:1Einzelpreis:83,21 €Gesamtpreis:83,21 €Name:be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER CM BQT E9-CM-480W 80+GoldArtikelnr.:HVR480E9DEVerfügbarkeit:sofort lieferbarMenge:1Einzelpreis:83,53 €Gesamtpreis:83,53 €Name:Enermax T.B.Apollish 14cm rotArtikelnr.:HV30EN33DEVerfügbarkeit:verfügbar ab 13.09.2012Menge:5Einzelpreis:9,87 €Gesamtpreis:49,35 €Name:FRACTAL DESIGN Gehäuse Arc Midi TowerArtikelnr.:HV203FD4DEVerfügbarkeit:verfügbar ab 13.09.2012Menge:1Einzelpreis:85,38 €Gesamtpreis:85,38 €Name:Gigabyte Radeon HD 7950, 3GB GDDR5, PCI-ExpressArtikelnr.:HV1028IWDEVerfügbarkeit:verfügbar ab 11.09.2012Menge:1Einzelpreis:280,29 €Gesamtpreis:280,29 €Name:Intel Core i5-3570K Box, LGA1155Artikelnr.:HV20Y35KDEVerfügbarkeit:sofort lieferbarMenge:1Einzelpreis:208,25 €Gesamtpreis:208,25 €Name:LG GH24NS bare schwarzArtikelnr.:HV207GB4DEVerfügbarkeit:sofort lieferbarMenge:1Einzelpreis:16,51 €Gesamtpreis:16,51 €Name:LogiLink USB 2.0 all-in-one Card Reader, für 3,5" EinbauchschachtArtikelnr.:HV20LC23DEVerfügbarkeit:sofort lieferbarMenge:1Einzelpreis:3,92 €Gesamtpreis:3,92 €Name:Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit (SB-Version)Artikelnr.:HV33W7H6DEVerfügbarkeit:sofort lieferbarMenge:1Einzelpreis:78,18 €Gesamtpreis:78,18 €Name:Rechner - ZusammenbauArtikelnr.:HVZPCDEVerfügbarkeit:sofort lieferbarMenge:1Einzelpreis:20,00 €Gesamtpreis:20,00 €Name:Revoltec Katlicht Kathoden Twin-Set Rot, 10 cm langArtikelnr.:HV60RM93DEVerfügbarkeit:sofort lieferbarMenge:1Einzelpreis:5,89 €Gesamtpreis:5,89 €Name:Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1TB SATA 3 6GB/sArtikelnr.:HV13SGB1DEVerfügbarkeit:sofort lieferbarMenge:1Einzelpreis:67,06 €Gesamtpreis:67,06 €Name:Software-InstallationArtikelnr.:HVZSOFTDEVerfügbarkeit:sofort lieferbarMenge:1Einzelpreis:34,99 €Gesamtpreis:34,99 €Name:Thermalright HR-02 MachoArtikelnr.:HV30THRBDEVerfügbarkeit:Lieferzeit über 7 TageMenge:1Einzelpreis:34,89 €Gesamtpreis:34,89 €Name:Windows Aktivierung inklusive aktueller Updates für Ihr gewähltes BetriebssystemArtikelnr.:HVSETAKWXDEVerfügbarkeit:sofort lieferbarMenge:1Einzelpreis:5,00 €Gesamtpreis:5,00 €*Warenkorbwert:**1.093,84 €**Versandkosten per DHL-Normalversand**+ 4,99 €*https://3c.web.de/mail/client/attachment/view/tmai12b1a97561c8e14d/3%24000000000000000000000000000000;jsessionid=6E7B150F1C8B96BB1EFA6CE12E45743B-n2.SToNmW74SasMl16gO6FfQXlwUhE?selection=tfol11a710dcf47b91fe*Gesamtpreis:**1.098,83 €*https://3c.web.de/mail/client/attac...16gO6FfQXlwUhE?selection=tfol11a710dcf47b91feIn allen Preisen ist die gesetzliche Umsatzsteuer bereits enthalten.

meine mutter, zahlt jetzt 400 statt 360€ am pc, weil sie will, dass windows vorinstalliert ist, weil ich das bei unserem rechner misher nur schon 3 von 3 mal hinbekommen hab, aber mir kanns egal sein, weil ich mehr zahl gehrt mir der pc und sie darf ihn mitbenutzen 

aber es passt alles so weit, oder?


----------



## Rosigatton (7. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

Habe zwar jetzt Augenbluten, aber sieht gut aus .


----------



## target2804 (7. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

Hast einen exotischen Namen,
sieht man nicht alle Tage


----------



## BommelB (8. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

ok chefkoch , mal gucken, wie meine neue signatur aussieht, für die alten werte musste man sich ja schämen, ok zu lw, nochmal überarbeiten, ok jez ist es glaub ich besser


----------



## Softy (8. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Habe zwar jetzt Augenbluten, aber sieht gut aus .





BommelB schrieb:


> ok chefkoch , mal gucken, wie meine neue signatur aussieht, für die alten werte musste man sich ja schämen



Ich bekomme schon bei dem Lesen der Signatur Augenbluten


----------



## BommelB (8. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

sie sieht zumindest nicht langweilig aus, bei der signatur geht nur um die optik


----------



## Softy (8. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

Ja, aber man kann es kaum lesen. Mach mal das Fette weg


----------



## Threshold (8. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

Und benutze eine andere Schriftart.


----------



## BommelB (8. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

hast du 50% zoom und n 2" bildschirm?  ich kann alles lesen


----------



## Threshold (8. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

Ich muss mich um sowas nicht kümmern. Wozu gibt es die Ignore Funktion.


----------



## BommelB (8. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

jetzt werde ich aufgrund meiner signatur ignoriert  das hab ich auch noch nie geschafft aber dank nochmal für die geniale beratung  ohne euch hätt ich das nicht halb so gut hinbekommen


----------



## Softy (8. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

Wie jetzt? Du hast den Rechner schon?  Das ging aber fix.


----------



## BommelB (8. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

ne noch nicht, aber bereite mich schon drauf vor, das gehäuse und noch 1 teil , weis nicht mehr was, bekommen die erst am 13., solang halt ichs noch mit meinem gammellaptop aus


----------



## Threshold (8. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*



Softy schrieb:


> Wie jetzt? Du hast den Rechner schon?  Das ging aber fix.


 
Wieso redest du mit dir selbst?


----------



## Softy (8. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

Achso  Naja, macht nix, ich sitze hier in Wirklichkeit auch mit einem Pentium 4 und einer HD3450 



Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso redest du mit dir selbst?



Mit wem soll ich sonst reden? Meine Frau ist mit dem Gärtner durchgebrannt


----------



## Threshold (8. September 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*



Softy schrieb:


> Mit wem soll ich sonst reden? Meine Frau ist mit dem Gärtner durchgebrannt


 
Zum Glück hat sie die Kinder bei dir gelassen.


----------



## BommelB (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

Etwas Zeit ist vergangen... MEIN PC IST DAAAAA!!!!!  die abgef***ten enermax-lüfter würden immer noch auf sich warten lassen, ich hab bixfenix spectre genommen, die sind zwar 3db lauter aber haben 250 rpm mehr und saugen kräftiger der wurde richtig gut zusammengebaut, nur waren sie zu dumm, einen der lüfter so zu montieren, dass er nicht von kabeln blockiert wird, außerdem hat jmd ein paar schrauben wie ein hornochse angezogen, sodass ich sie fast geschrottet  hätt, bevor ich sie aufbekommen hab, die musst ich ja aufkriegen, um die kabel umzuverlegen, damit sich der lüfter dreht. Hab die Graka mal von 900 auf 1050 Core Clock gebracht und von 1250 auf 1400 Memory Clock, tool msi afterburner, noch zur sicherhiet gpu z un so paar sachen laufen lassen, um zu überprüfen, ob alles ok ist, bei furmark hab ich 1920x1080p 8xmsaa, hatte zw 10 und 15 fps und max 48°C bei 100% graka-fanspeed (bei der gigabyte ca 4500rpm bei jedem der 3 fans, ne richtige turbine, gefühlt 3mal so laut wie normal), lief komplett stabil, dann gleicher test nur mit 1600 rpm maximal, da war die max temp 54°C, also sieht komplett in ordnung aus, hab noch mal die core voltage hochgeschraubt, was meint ihr dazu? wie weit soll/ kann ich noch gehen? und wie stark kann ich die cpu übertakten? da hab ich noch gar keine ahnung, aber mit dem macho und den anderen lüftern sollt ich um 1ghz hochkommen, oder? was muss ich außer dem noch übertakten, damits zsm-passt?


----------



## Softy (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

Mit dem Macho sollten schon so um die 4,5GHz drin sein  

4 GHz schafft Ivy i.d.R. auch ohne Spannungserhöhung.


----------



## BommelB (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

wieso steht bei der gigabyte seite, meine graka braucht 500W und ich hab n 480W netzteil?


----------



## Legacyy (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

Das ist für NoName Schrott Netzteile. Die 670 verbrauch nur 170W


----------



## GeForce-Lover (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

Das gilt für NT´s Ala LC-Power


----------



## BommelB (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

hey sag nix gegen lc-power  die sind total super, die spannung hat bei meinem alten pc nur um ein paar volt geschwankt, jetzt ist er kaputt...  habt ihr noch antworten und meinungen zu graka und so?


----------



## Softy (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

Das Graka-OC hört sich vernünftig an 

LC-Power hat auch gute Netzteile im Sortiment : Produktvergleich


----------



## soth (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

Ersetz, das "gut" lieber durch brauchbar


----------



## BommelB (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

und wie seit sollt ich bei graka noch gehen?bis ich bei max belastung 80°C hab? ^^


----------



## Softy (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

Ja, 80-90 °C sind völlig OK. 

Wieviel genau geht, kann man nicht sagen, weil jeder Grafikchip unterschiedlich gut zu übertakten geht. Meine HD7950 ging bis max. 1300MHz Chiptakt, alltagstauglich waren aber nur so bis ~1100 MHz.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

ich würde sie 24/7 nur bei so 85°c betreiben, spannung so bis 1,2v, danach würde ich aufhören.
ich muss meine 7950 auch mal hochjagen


----------



## BommelB (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

um an 80°C zu kommen, muss ich des teil aber höher einstellen, als ich von msi afterburner aus kommen würd  da ich bei max auslastung 50°C erreich und beim balken, wo ich einstellen kann schon fast am anschlag bin, zumindest bei core clock


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*



BommelB schrieb:


> um an 80°C zu kommen, muss ich des teil aber höher einstellen, als ich von msi afterburner aus kommen würd  da ich bei max auslastung 50°C erreich und beim balken, wo ich einstellen kann schon fast am anschlag bin, zumindest bei core clock


 Dann ist die sache eh schon geklärt, hast wohl ein gutes Modell erwischt


----------



## Softy (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*



BommelB schrieb:


> um an 80°C zu kommen, muss ich des teil aber höher einstellen, als ich von msi afterburner aus kommen würd  da ich bei max auslastung 50°C erreich und beim balken, wo ich einstellen kann schon fast am anschlag bin, zumindest bei core clock



TIPP: MSI Afterburner: Unofficial Overclocking in neueren Versionen aktivieren


----------



## Legacyy (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

Ich hab einfach ne 1 eingegeben. Dann kam ein Fenster mit genau der Meldung, die man mit OK bestätigen muss^^


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

So, der schwierige Fall scheint gelöst zu sein 

"Schnell" im Threadtitel war wohl relativ nach 14 seiten ^^


----------



## BommelB (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

welchen volt-wert muss ich noch erhöhen, um auf 4,5ghz zu übertakten? welches tool kann ich zum testen der stabilität verwenden? und wie siehts mit ram oc aus? was könnt ich sonst noch oc?


----------



## Threshold (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

Einfach mal lesen. 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...ng-fuer-jedermann-auf-gigabyte-z77x-ud3h.html


----------



## BommelB (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

als ich grad versucht hab, die coltzahl meiner graka zu erhöhen und furmark gestartet hab, ist der treiber iwie abgekackt, was hat des zu bedeuten?


----------



## Threshold (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

Dass du es übertrieben hast. Ganz einfach.


----------



## BommelB (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

ich hab die volt zahl von 1093, was als standard angezeigt wird, auf 1115 gestellt, es sollte doch bis 1200 gehen, oder?


----------



## Softy (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

Ja, die HD7950 verträgt schon was, 1,2 Volt ist noch OK. Dauerhaft würde ich aber weniger Spannung anlegen.


----------



## target2804 (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

Wenn der Treiber zurückgesetzt wird verträgt sie es vielleicht doch nicht


----------



## BommelB (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

aber 1100 cc und 1450mc ohne cv zu erhhöhen läuft stabel, kanns eig au an furmark liegen? wenn ich furmark jez testen lass, schmiert furmark ab, aber graka und treiber laufen noch


----------



## Softy (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

Furmark ist nie schuld  

Es kann nur an zu niedriger Spannung, zu hoher Takt oder zu hohen Temperaturen liegen.


----------



## target2804 (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

warum musst du deine karte denn übertakten?


----------



## Threshold (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*



target2804 schrieb:


> warum musst du deine karte denn übertakten?


 
Weil es eine AMD ist. Die sind mit Standard einfach zu langsam.


----------



## target2804 (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Weil es eine AMD ist. Die sind mit Standard einfach zu langsam.


 
Jetzt weiß ich wieder warum ich die gtx 670 habe^^


----------



## BommelB (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

aber wenns so stabil läuft, dann passts doch, oder?


----------



## target2804 (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

Tuts doch aber nicht, oder?


----------



## Softy (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

Ja, wenn die Temperaturen im Rahmen sind, passt das schon.

Ich quäle meine Grafikkarte eh nicht mit Furmark, weil die im Alltag nie so gefordert wird. 3dmark 11 oder einfach nur Zocken ist der beste Stabilitätstest.


----------



## BommelB (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

was kann ich dagegen machen, wenn meine ganzen games underscaned sind? des nervt ^^


----------



## Softy (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

Was ist mit den Games?


----------



## Jahai (20. Oktober 2012)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist mit den Games?



Wahrscheinlich zu schlechte Anforderungen für'n stabilitätstest 
Sprich die Reizen die Karte kaum aus.


----------



## Softy (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

Dann nimm halt 3dmark 11 oder Unigine Heaven


----------



## BommelB (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

underscan ist, wenn rausgezoomt wirs, sprich es wird nich der ganze bilschirm genutzt, trotz 1080p, für desktop kann mans beim ccc einstellen, aber für spiele?


----------



## Softy (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

Das Problem hatte ich nie, solange der Overscan im Treiber richtig eingestellt war


----------



## BommelB (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

laut windows unterstützt meine graka aero nicht  außerdem tritt das underscan-problem bei cod mw2 und mw3 auf, aber nicht bei borderlands, overscan hab ich auf 0% eingestellt, bei zwischensequenzen hab ich keinen ton, was mich auch wundert ist, dass meine games schon ungewöhnlich oft abgeschmiert sind, hab festgestellt, dass meine graka davor manchmal n leistungspeak hatte, manchmal auch nicht, die spiele waren immer gefreezed und der bildschirm war kurz schwarz, aber der treiber lief normal weiter, dh an treiber und graka liegts nich, was ist bloß los?


----------



## Softy (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

Hm, ich würde den Treiber mal deinstallieren und dann neu installieren 

Hast Du eine andere Grafikkarte zum testen in Reichweite?


----------



## Jeanboy (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

vielleicht hat die Graka einen Defekt  teste mal mit einer anderen/ Treiber neu installieren (wie Softy schon sagte) oder auf Verdacht zurückschicken


----------



## Softy (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

Vielleicht auch mal einen BIOS Reset machen, hilft oft in den komischsten Fällen 

Und den neuesten Grafiktreiber von der AMD Seite ziehen, falls noch nicht geschehen.


----------



## Jeanboy (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

Der: AMD Catalyst


----------



## Softy (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

Danke, mein treuer Padawan


----------



## Jeanboy (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*



Softy schrieb:


> Danke, mein treuer Padawan


 
stets zu Ihren Diensten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BommelB (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

in weiser voraussicht, habe ich über den gerätemanager den treiber gelöscht, aber mich natürlich nicht darum gekümmert, dass ich danach noch etwas seh, jetzt hab ich natürlich n schwarzen bildschirm bei graka und on board graka, wie bekomm ich des wieder hin? ich bin schon nervlich aufm zahnfleisch maschiert, weil ich beim lptp, über den ich jez schreib, zuerst kein inet bekommen hab


----------



## GeForce-Lover (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

Mach mal nen Restart


----------



## BommelB (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

hat nich gefunzt


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (21. Oktober 2012)

Win neu aufsetzen.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

Dann bau die Karte aus und häng den Monitor ans Board


----------



## BommelB (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

alter ich888 schock mich nich... lol beim 2. mal funzts mit restart


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (21. Oktober 2012)

Geht auch nicht hat er gesagt.


Er hat den Treiber der HD Graphics wahrscheinlich gar nicht drauf


----------



## GeForce-Lover (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*



BommelB schrieb:


> alter ich888 schock mich nich... lol beim 2. mal funzts mit restart


 dann installier den Treiber


----------



## BommelB (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

bei der onboard funzt aero übrigens


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (21. Oktober 2012)

Er müsste nämlich eigentlich  sofort ohne Treiber starten, dann halt mit dem Win-VGA-Teil.


----------



## BommelB (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

scheint so, als ob aero echt nicht von meiner graka unterstützt wird, die "glas"-optik ist verschwunden


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (21. Oktober 2012)

Hast du den Graka-Treiber schon drauf ?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

Hast du CCC 12.8? Installier dann mal 12.7, der 8er macht öfter mal Problemem.


----------



## BommelB (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

ja, deshalb sag ichs ja  noch auf 1ch888s kommentar bezogen


----------



## GeForce-Lover (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

Welche Version hast du?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (21. Oktober 2012)

Hast du Aero in der Systemsteuerung an ?


----------



## BommelB (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

ich habs an, der glas-effekt funzt bei der onboard ja auch, aber eben nich bei der graka, ich hab ccc 12.8, wo find ich 12.7? mir wird nur 12.8 und 12.9 beta angezeigt auf der seite


----------



## GeForce-Lover (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

Musst du suchen. Probier mal 12.9 Beta.


----------



## BommelB (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

scheint nich zu funzen, muss ich erst rebooten? und was ist mit den anderen problmen?


----------



## Jeanboy (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*



BommelB schrieb:


> scheint nich zu funzen, muss ich erst rebooten? und was ist mit den anderen problmen?


 
welche Probleme hast du denn noch?


----------



## BommelB (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

bei zwischensequenzen in games kein sound (ich lass sound über onboard laufen), immer noch underscan, dann aero


----------



## Jeanboy (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*



BommelB schrieb:


> bei zwischensequenzen in games kein sound (ich lass sound über onboard laufen), immer noch underscan, dann aero


 
Beim Sound einfach mal googeln: "Spielname" + kein Ton in den Zwischensequenzen


----------



## BommelB (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

hab nix gefunden, weder bei underscan noch bei ton


----------



## target2804 (21. Oktober 2012)

BommelB schrieb:
			
		

> hab nix gefunden, weder bei underscan noch bei ton



Der catalyst 12.7 wird dein Problem beheben. Wenn ich mih nicht irre war das eine reine Beta. Gab shon mehrere mit demselben Problem welches dann so gelöst werden konnte


----------



## BommelB (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

bei borderlands hab ich grad ton in den zwischensequenzen ^^


----------



## target2804 (21. Oktober 2012)

BommelB schrieb:
			
		

> bei borderlands hab ich grad ton in den zwischensequenzen ^^



Mit welchem Treiber?


----------



## BommelB (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

12.9 beta


----------



## target2804 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

gehts jetzt oder nicht?


----------



## BommelB (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

also sound hab ich jez auch bei zwischensequenan, aber die cods sind immer noch undersanned, aero läuft au noch nich, vorschläge?


----------



## BommelB (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

hab n kumpel, der hat n 3000€ alienware laptop, der hat ne ati 6900er, die speziell für alienware gebaut, die kann au kein aero


----------



## Softy (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

Die ist dafür auch zu lahm


----------



## Threshold (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

Leg dir einfach Windows 8 zu. Das kann auch kein Aero.


----------



## BommelB (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

die 6900er packt bf3 auf max grafikeinstellung


----------



## GeForce-Lover (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

Definitely not


----------



## target2804 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*



BommelB schrieb:


> die 6900er packt bf3 auf max grafikeinstellung


 
cool wenns so wäre. u.a. steckt sie in einem überteuerten teils minderwertigen laptop der zum gamen garnicht ausgelegt ist. hf gl damit.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (26. Oktober 2012)

In 1280 x 1024 vllt.

Außer es ist eine 6990  
Viel Spaß mit MR


----------



## target2804 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

Und hauptsache mal beim protzen gefailt.

übrigens werden die leute die alienware kaufen eher belächelt


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (26. Oktober 2012)

Weil sie selbst nicht wissen was eine CPU ist


----------



## target2804 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

eben mal aus spaß bei alienware geschaut. i7 3770 gaming pc, größte graka ist ne gtx 660. aufstockung von 8 auf 16GB ram kostet 140€
eine 256Gb ssd kostet 480€.


----------



## Bennie501 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*



target2804 schrieb:


> Und hauptsache mal beim protzen gefailt.
> 
> übrigens werden die leute die alienware kaufen eher belächelt


Oha, ich dachte immer, die Dinger sind das Non plus Ultra, was den Preis betrifft auf jeden Fall!


----------



## GeForce-Lover (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*



Bennie501 schrieb:


> Oha, ich dachte immer, die Dinger sind das Non plus Ultra, was den Preis betrifft auf jeden Fall!


 Non Plus Ultra = Desktop 

Lappis leisten weniger und sind deutlich teurer, dazu kaum aufrüstbar


----------



## target2804 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*



> Lassen Sie mit Alienware™ X51 den Helden raus.  Dieser leistungsfähige, vielseitige Desktop bietet Ihnen ein hautnahes  Spieleerlebnis in HD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1099€ für CPU, 8GB DDR3 1600Mhz, Kacknetzteil, "MÄCHTIGE" GTX 660, 1TB HDD und einen DVD Brenner


----------



## BommelB (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

es scheint ne 6990er zu sein, zumindest hab ich bei ihm schon bf3 auf fast maximaler auflösung gezockt, er meinte grad so zu mir (ich zitiere): die sollen sich in den a-fckn  und er hat fast 3000 dafür gezahlt xD


----------



## target2804 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*



BommelB schrieb:


> es scheint ne 6990er zu sein, zumindest hab ich bei ihm schon bf3 auf fast maximaler auflösung gezockt, er meinte grad so zu mir (ich zitiere): die sollen sich in den a-fckn  und er hat fast 3000 dafür gezahlt xD


 
ganz großes kino. und viel applause für 3000€ ausgaben, eine graka die mirkroruckler quasi erfunden hat und jede menge geiler bilder auf 17Zoll laptop-display


----------



## GeForce-Lover (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*



target2804 schrieb:


> 1099€ für CPU, 8GB DDR3 1600Mhz, Kacknetzteil, "MÄCHTIGE" GTX 660, 1TB HDD und einen DVD Brenner


 Ich meinte Selbstbau...


----------



## Softy (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

Wie lange hält der Akku beim Spielen? 15 Minuten?


----------



## target2804 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

Und wie warm wird das teil?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (26. Oktober 2012)

Ich glaub die CPU throttelt jedes Mal beim Gamen


----------



## Bennie501 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*



target2804 schrieb:


> Und wie warm wird das teil?


Im Winter prima...


----------



## target2804 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

Prima warm? Ist doch nett, wenn man im winter das Notebook als Wärmflasche benutzen kann.

ich wette: 1h prime95 und dazu den MSI Kombustor und das teil fährt runter^^


@TE: wie ist denn die bezeichnung des laptops? die haben ja immer einen namen, z.b. alienware m17x oder so.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (26. Oktober 2012)

Nach kürzerer Zeit.


----------



## Jeanboy (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

Im Sommer legt er einfach Steaks zwischen Laptop und Tisch


----------



## target2804 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

Alufolie auf die Tastatur und du kannst auch Eier braten.

wie heißt denn jetzt die bezeichnung?
wie heißt der gerät?


----------



## BommelB (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

puuh kp die graka soll bis 130°C aushalten xDDDDDDDDDDD aber ob ihrs glaubt oder nicht, auf 1080p mit 4-fach an ti-alazing oder wie des heißt und eig das wichtige auf hoch eingestellt liefert des teil aufm 50"-fernseher ziemliches kino ab , trotzdem find ichs sinnlos, überlegt mal, was man für den preis bekäme... egal soll au nich thema sein  es gibt wichtigers (mein pc )


----------



## Jeanboy (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

Für 2700 Euro gibts da grad ein SLI System mit 2 GTX670M

Ein PC, der mehr leistet, kostet mit Bildschirm + Tastatur usw. die Hälfte


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (27. Oktober 2012)

Ein Notebook das 1000 Euro kostet ist ca. 40 % langsamer als ein Desktop für 1000


----------



## Jeanboy (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*



ich888 schrieb:


> Ein Notebook das 1000 Euro kostet ist ca. 40 % langsamer als ein Desktop für 1000



Bei Alienware nicht...


----------



## BommelB (10. November 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

sollte ich mir sorgen machen, wenn mein computer sounds zum headset schickt, weil ich die helligkeit meiner lampe verändere? liegt des vllt an d-link oder einfach am stromnetz? aber wie kann das sein?


----------



## Softy (10. November 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

Da ist halt irgendwas schlecht abgeschirmt, z.B. ein Kabel oder das Headset selbst.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (10. November 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

Da wird wohl irgendwelche Signale gestrahlt und wie softy schon gesagt hat wird da was nicht gut abgeschirmt sein.


----------



## BommelB (10. November 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

heißt? also die signale rufen irgend n windows-sound hervor, den "etwas wurde ausgesteckt"-sound, allerdings kommt danach kein einstecken-sound und es wird auch nicht angezeigt, dass iwas ausgesteckt wurde? kann es nicht an d-link liegen?


----------



## Softy (10. November 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

Achsoo. Ich dachte, Du meinst Geräusche wie Fiepen oder Rauschen 

Ja, dann könnte es schon den dem D-Link liegen


----------



## sycron17 (10. November 2012)

Intel I5 3570K
Msi z77A-GD5
2x4Gb DDR3 1600mhz Kingston HyperX PnP
XFX HD7870 Dual Fan 2Gb
Samsung 830 series 128gb SSD
Western Digital Red 1TB
Corsair TX550M
Cooler Master HAF 912 Series
Thermalright Macho Rev.A

Ca 980euro
Fals im budget doch 1100 liegt dann anstat der 7870 die HD7950


----------



## BommelB (10. November 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*

ähm guck mal was wir grad diskutieren, wie alt der tread ist und vor allem WAS ICH MIR GEKAUFT HAB!!!  danke für deine tipps, aber du bist bissel zu spät dran ^^


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (10. November 2012)

Außerdem ist seine Konfig wirklich nicht so prickelnd


----------



## sycron17 (12. November 2012)

Ehm ups stimmt xD bissle zuspät
Und naja wenns nicht so prockelnd ist
Meine 7950 schlägt manche 7970 
Und hab vergleichenlassen
Wie ich mejne settings habe kann ich mit n 2600k gut mit den 3930k mithalten hehe
Und paar extras


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (12. November 2012)

Ein 3930K ist auch nicht zum SPIELEN gedacht


----------



## sycron17 (12. November 2012)

ich888 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein 3930K ist auch nicht zum SPIELEN gedacht



Ja das ist mir auch bewusst
Doch manche kompetieren trotzdem xD


----------



## Threshold (12. November 2012)

*AW: benötige relat. schnell neuen (Gamer-)PC 1000€*



sycron17 schrieb:


> Ja das ist mir auch bewusst
> Doch manche kompetieren trotzdem xD


 
du meinst kompensieren? 
Ich kompensiere auch was. Mein Ding hängt ständig im Dreck wenn ich gehe. Das stört gewaltig.


----------



## sycron17 (12. November 2012)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> du meinst kompensieren?
> Ich kompensiere auch was. Mein Ding hängt ständig im Dreck wenn ich gehe. Das stört gewaltig.



Ne nicht kompensieren
Konkurrkeren sry xD


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (12. November 2012)

Du meinst konkurrieren oder ?


----------



## sycron17 (12. November 2012)

ich888 schrieb:
			
		

> Du meinst konkurrieren oder ?



Geenaaau sry wegen meiner einte muttersprache verwechsle och manche wörter ohne nachzudenken xD


----------

